
U.S. trade policies proved disastrous for Detroit, Flint - jdnier
http://www.freep.com/story/opinion/contributors/2016/03/05/us-trade-policies-proved-disastrous-detroit-flint/81339976/
======
jdnier
The Detroit Free Press endorsed Clinton last week. This is Sander's guest
column response. Time to wake up and smell the NAFTA.

"The decimation of Detroit, Flint and communities all over this country did
not happen by accident. It is a direct result of disastrous trade deals that
have allowed corporations to ship our jobs to low-wage countries."

~~~
orionblastar
H. Ross Perot warned us about NAFTA and other foreign trade deals.

He said the giant sucking sound you hear will be jobs leaving the USA. It
really happened just like he said.

